# JME3 assetManager.loadModel -> Cannot locate Resource



## Morgyr (19. Feb 2011)

Hi.

Ich wollte mal anfangen etwas mit JME3 zu arbeiten, nur scheitert das ganze schon von anfang an.

Die Tutorials von JME3 hab ich mir soweit angeguckt und auch den Sinn verstanden. Um jetzt mal bissl rumzuexperimentieren, entstand folgender Code:

[Java]Spatial spat = assetManager.loadModel("Game/untitled.obj");
rootNode.attachChild(spat);[/code]

Das ganze befindet sich in simpleInitApp von SimpleApplication, funktioniert nur leider nicht, da er untitled.obj nicht finden kann. Der Pfad stimmt aufjedenfall. Ich habe auch versucht, das .obj über den ZipLoader von JME3 zu laden, ging auch nicht. Um sicherzugehen, dass die Datei aber definitiv existiert, habe ich auch nen FileReader eingebaut, der die Datei als Argument bekommt. Da der FileReader aber niemals die FileNotFoundException wirft, muss der Pfad ja richtig sein.
Muss man da irgendwas noch beachten?


Danke,
Morgyr


----------



## TheJeed (19. Feb 2011)

Verwendest Du die neueste Snapshot-Version von JME3?


----------



## Morgyr (20. Feb 2011)

Die Version von jme3, die ich verwende, habe ich gerade erst von deren Homepage runtergeladen, also ich denke ja

Edit: Die Fehlermeldung heißt natürlich "Cannot locate Resource" und nicht nur "load".


----------



## Empire Phoenix (21. Feb 2011)

Wie hast du deine Assetlocators eingestellt?
Wo befindet sich die datei absolut?
Ist dein asset ordner entwerde über filelocator und in einen relativen pfad, 
oder über dem Classpathlocator und als source folder beim builden angegeben?


----------



## Morgyr (21. Feb 2011)

Assetlocators habe ich gar nicht gesetzt. Ich nehme aber an, dass das nicht das Problem ist, da ich ja versucht habe den Locator auf eine zip zu legen.

Den absoluten Dateipfad hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber beim letzten Punkt wirds interessant. Wüsste zwar nicht, woher ich das den jME3-Tutorial hätte entnehmen können, aber das löst das Problem. Bei eclipse einen zweiten Source-Folder erstellen, dort alle Bilder und Objekte rein und dann läuft das auch.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------

